# Cancel Halloween Display or Not?



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

So, Mrs. went to the HOA meeting for our community last night and the Board has decided that it would be “better” to have Halloween TOT on Oct. 30th. Since I didn’t go I don’t know exactly WHY it would be better to have it the night before (something about keeping “other” kids out of the neighborhood who don’t live here) but it’s really pissing me off. Enough so, that I’m considering canceling my display. The Town is having Halloween TOT on Oct. 31st but WE are supposed to have it the night before.

They are telling our community to shut down on Oct. 31st and turn all the lights off. Mrs. said she would support me on what ever decision I make, I just don’t know what I should do. I know it would be selfish of me to cancel the display, but it’s also selfish to have an HOA who thinks their kids are better than others because they live here.

We don’t live on a through street so we don’t have drive thru traffic (you can’t really see our house from anywhere unless you have a reason to drive into the community). I know I could leave the display up for 2 nights for TOT, but why would somebody want to drive past 400+ dark homes to fine just 1 who is handing out candy on Halloween?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I say go full out on both nights...bigger bang for your time spent on all the prep work you have put in.
I would go as far as posting a sign out front stating you will be open both nights.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't let the HOA ruin your fun. I say have it up for both nights, or at least the night your neighborhood TOTs are out.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Another reason I hate HOA's. I can't really imagine how they can make you turn off all your lights. You could easily state that as a security and safety measure, you must keep your lights on. Would the HOA want to get sued because someones' grandmother tripped and fell on a darkened sidewalk?

These HOA's really live in their own world of reality...really.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I would say go for both nights, but also I suppose you could end up sanctioned/fined by the Association, correct?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Almost sounds like discrimination too?
What is the township doing, Halloween ToTing as usual?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

There is nothing in the rules & regulations that state when Halloween TOT is to take place so I would guess they can't fine me if I do have it both nights. I don't believe it was even voted on, just something the HOA decided on their own. When Mrs asked the town about it, she was told that since the "active" HOA has decided on it ... there is nothing they are or could do about it.

The Town is having Halloween TOT on Oct. 31st but we are about 1 1/2 miles away. Our house sits back in the end of the community with no thru traffic (we are at a dead end street). Nothing will "bring" anybody back to us and with the rest of the community "dark", why would someone go to 1 house they can't even see?

It just has me pissed off enough to give up on the whole thing and not do anything for these freakin people who don't give 2 "bleeps" about anything but themselves!

I think it is discrimination and by trying to make our community "better" by not allowing the "bad" kids into the neighborhood is a bunch of crap!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Both nights!
Maybe it should be suggested in your HOA meeting that Christmas should be celebrated on Friday this year because it would be more convenient and everybody wants the day off from work?


----------



## daBOOhouse (Aug 4, 2010)

Ya know, I'm thinking that might just backfire on the HOA. When the word gets out that your neighborhood is offering a full second night of TOT-ing, your going to get a lot more imports than not, considering your the only neighborhood that is doing that. I know if I was a kid, I'd be begging my parents to take me to that neighborhood the night before so I could get more candy! That being said, I don't think the HOA really thought out this idea... If your not happy about it, spread the word... I'm sure an anonymous add in the paper or craigslist would do the trick... It sure would make the HOA look like they made a poor decision and maybe make them go back to just putting those little notices on our doors that say our yard is over 3" tall, even though it's been raining the last week and a half...
I have to agree about the friggin HOAs. Not a big fan. But, what can I say. I'm not in the HOA and don't get to choose my own salary to wander around and complain about things. I know ours rakes in about 750k a year and I do wonder where it all goes, considering their community events aren't free and most of the people working there are "volunteers"...
My wife is infultrating them now, starting as a volunteer and we'll see where that goes...

I suggest you add a new option to the list, "Advertise the heck out of your HOAs TOT".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't cancel, IMU. You've put a lot of time and effort into your outstanding pieces, and it would be a shame to have them sit idle collecting dust.

You might talk to the neighbors and see how many plan to pay any attention to the "lights out" thing.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Indeed, ask around, and that is a ridiculously stupid thing to do by saying "No one do it on real Halloween!" as an addendum. Put it up both nights, the locals get to enjoy it, and you can put the word out if you wish in local sources..if there's a community newspaper, local Halloween store maybe, etc, regarding being open on the 31st as is only natural. HOA can make their own ridiculous decisions, it's your display and you and others should enjoy it.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That is a really, REALLY stupid plan from the HOA. I say do your own thing both nights. Don't punish the kids, but really show the HOA what it is all about.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree with the idea of bringing people in on the 30th. I'd probobly rent a bus and bus kids in from all over just to stick it to "the man". But I'm really rude like that


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

If you don't give out candy on the 31st, you can't be fined, right? They are talking strictly trick or treating. Shut your porch light off and keep the lights on the display. Hang a sign explaining that the HOA does not allow trick or treating on Halloween night, with their phone number and email address. What can they do if you stick to the letter of their stupid law?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

How do your other neighbors feel about this???

I Agree that this could dsrastically backfire on the HOA. I KNOW that I would have BEGGED My parents to get me over there for an additional night of plundering. 

I would see if you could covertly pass the word around so that townfolks know about this extra evening. 

My Vote is BOTH Nights, and then if the HOA stands firm and you think the'll do something like this again next year, I'd be moving as fast as I could. I would also tell them what a misguided mistake this is. Remember you are a member of the community just like everyomne else and your might be able to build a consensus amongst your neighbors to infuence those power hungry twits.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

both nights for sure. you may need more candy though. i would love the chance to display my set up twice!


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Explain to me how having your full displays up on mischief night where a bunch of children will be running around is somehow going to keep the bad kids out? It's more of a distraction as y'all be focusing on the good ToTs coming up the front walkway while the naughty kids are egging your cars and throwing toilet paper in your back yards. Worst case scenario and I don't wish it on you or anyone else, but a possibility. Awful idea regardless. 

Actually, no. The worst case scenario is the kids trash your neighborhood on Sunday night because no one is handing out candy. My brother and I used to carry a case of silly string between us in our ToT bags and shoot off entire cans at houses that didn't answer the door fast enough or handed out bad candy. You can only imagine what we did to the dark houses.

Do both nights on your display. Contact your local newspaper and give them the heads up that your little area will be doing a special Trick or Treating night on the 30th. Post fliers, too, letting the whole town know about your special school-friendly Halloween festivities. Post it on Craigslist as an open invitation to all in the area to come get an extra night of Trick or Treating in. Anything you can do anonymously to promote it, do it.

Then you can see if the HOA pull that garbage again next year.


----------



## bloodymaniac (Jul 14, 2010)

both nights and post signs outside your neiborhood so y0u get the tots that are out on halloween,


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Both nights. A lot of people ignore/never pay attention to HOAs anyway, so you won't be alone.

Personally I'd only raise a stink about it if I was sure it wouldn't pass as a ruling between now and then. Otherwise the HOA could dig in their heels, make an official ruling and put some teeth into their idiocy.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm glad my neighborhood doesn't have an HOA. I'd have the lights on both nights, and ESPECIALLY on the 31st.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

HOA's suck and should not have the right to say when you can or can't do something. Aren't they already dictating enough about our homes and yards? Give me a break! You normally wouldn't see this type of behavior outside of a 55+ community.

Have the display open on both nights and when the kids TOT on Saturday, tell them to come on by Sunday too and tell all of the their friends. I can almost promise that there will be non-resident kids in your neighborhood on Sunday, regardless. That is unless of course the HOA police stop every car that comes into the neighborhood and tells them that the neighborhood is closed. 

Yup, have your display open both nights!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Both nights! Class warfare, let it begin! Let the hoa become homeowners armegeddon!!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Both nights!
> Maybe it should be suggested in your HOA meeting that Christmas should be celebrated on Friday this year because it would be more convenient and everybody wants the day off from work?


Excellent point Haunti. This comment summons up (pun intended) my feelings on the topic. The holiday takes place on October 31st, not the last non-Sunday of the month.

As for me, I'm planning an adult get together on Sat. If you bring your kid up to my house while I'm drinking...make sure to teach your kid how to manuver the bucket cause my aim might not be the best.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Everyone has some great ideas! Definatly do both nights! And maybe hand out better candy on the 31st?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You'd have to sue them to get them to change it, and I don't guess that is going to happen.

It won't matter what you do if they tell everybody they can't ToT on 10/31 because nobody will show-up at your house.
Do you have a friend that wouldn't mind if you set-up at their house?

I can't believe they'd go so far as to tell everybody to turn off their lights. That is crap, and I'd tell them to F-off if they told me to shut my lights and hunker-down in my own home. Did anybody bother to point out how ridiculous that is?

It is "Trick or Treat" not a terrorist attack!:finger:

That is pretty crappy not to hand out candy to kids from other neighborhoods. We get a lot of kids from the apartments down the way because they don't have anyplace to ToT. I always thought it was the neighborly thing to do. MY BAD!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What a bunch of complete and utter B.S. ! I say....:finger: em


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im a lady, but in this case...:finger:'em


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I say do both nights and like others have said, advertise it.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Read your covenant. I am sure it does not give the HOA the right to alter holidays at their whim. I would fight it. They are required to follow rules as written and signed.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Both nights for sure. Never cancel! You have too much into your stuff and you LOVE it, and the kids will LOVE it, as will their parents!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Horrible story, IMU.... infuriates me to the point of wanting to be on the 'cancel' side of the vote.... but there is no way you can let the HOA disappoint the kids - OR YOU, and that is exactly what you would be giving them the power to do. HOAs don't NEED more power to abuse, so there is NO way you can cancel now. 

I would get proof in hand, and fight them.


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

How bout you skirt the ruling by having the TOT's on the 30th like they want, and an open house party on the 31st? Just don't allow anyone from the HOA to come:finger:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd be doing it on the 31st only. That's Halloween. When you move into these HOA communities you give up some of your rights to do as you wish on your own property, that's understood going in. Maybe you should start going to the meetings if you want to change things.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I vote both nights. You both have put a lot of time and effort into the display and it deserves to be seen. Make sure all the kids in your neighborhood let their friends from school know that you will be open both nights.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Oh don't get me started on HOAs... I have the worst in my town. Do what you want, I say, it's your house. Don't let these HOA Nazis win!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

No matter what, make sure your display runs on the 31st. You worked hard all year for this, so don't let the HOA take it away from you. Think of the treat for the lone kid that might come and find your display in a dark neighborhood. That would be a magical thing to a kid.

Lets not forget that Halloween is also about community. I love my community and I do my display to give back to them. I meet more neighbors every year this way. What are we teaching kids when we shut our doors and turn the lights off on them?

People need to quit putting up so many walls and learn to live with their neighbors.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome quote!


Jaybo said:


> People need to quit putting up so many walls and learn to live with their neighbors.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe that anyone can demand a property owner to have their lights out. I say talk to your neighbors and do something collectively so no one person gets a talking to. Do it both nights if you want but man the 31st is the most important. I do not have this problem in my town. Good luck!


----------



## LairMistress (Sep 22, 2009)

1) I agree, HOAs suck.

2) I would say do both nights, you'll likely be the only one handing out candy on the 31st, but you WANT to. Others don't, so let them keep their lights off if they wish.

3) I voted according to my own personal feelings, because that's the question you asked. I'm the lone "Do it on the 30th" person...because I personally hate the "buses" that come in from far away neighborhoods. My neighborhood has decent people who have manners, the several close neighborhoods do too. It's the ones that come from far away, in droves--as many as they can pack into the back of a pickup, stuff into station wagons, and pile into vans that bother me. These people break my bank every year, and my autistic son cannot deal with the huge crowds. I would love to live in a gated neighborhood, where it was truly just neighbors celebrating.

So I'll probably be the only one, but I would say that if you advertise that your neighborhood is having it on the 30th, your neighbors will probably be pretty ticked that they still get the huge "strangers" crowd. Not all of them, surely some feel the same way that you and so many others here do. I would just expect that a good number of your neighbors aren't going to go all out on candy this year, thinking that no one outside the neighborhood is going to know about this. It might cause more problems than it solves.

Please note too, that in the area I live in, we get upwards of 250+ ToTs, and it's just too much for us. I don't know how many ToTs you generally get, but if you enjoy it, do what you want.  I just prefer less than 100 myself.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The first time I was here and Halloween was changed to the 30th, I handed out candy on the 30th. I was all set up on the 31st too, but no one showed up. I went out and walked around the neighborhood, and there wasn't a soul. It was kind of spooky, it was so qiute. This Halloween is going to be on the 30th again, and I'm making plans for the 31st since I already know there won't be any tots. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Both!!
Don't punish the kids for the stupid HOA.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

IMU said:


> It just has me pissed off enough to give up on the whole thing and not do anything for these freakin people who don't give 2 "bleeps" about anything but themselves!


:jol: Don't cut off your nose to spite your face, no matter how great that would look for Halloween.  Listen, if you are like me half the fun of putting up these time sucking, money costing, energy consuming, life altering Halloween displays is because you love it as much as all the trick or treaters and parents and passerbys, combined. I know I do. I have not given up my two car garage to house all my Halloween props for the past nine years for nothing.

I was vexed this year as well because I am not sure which night our "town" is going to say is correct for trick or treating since Halloween falls on a Sunday this year. I know in years past the town changes trick or treat to the Saturday before Halloween. So what? I'd rather it be on the actual night of Halloween too, but I am not going to disappoint all the trick or treaters and myself because it is not on the night I want it to be. You let the HOA ruin your Halloween when you let "them" get the better of you. I am no Sally-Sunshine, but sometimes you have to take a bad situation and make it better. Do TOT on the 30th and have a get together on Halloween night with some friends and if you do get some trick or treaters on the 31st too, then that is just a bonus! Halloween needs you! Don't let us down!:jol:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it's been decided that we will have TOT on both nights. I'm still not crazy about the idea and I'm not sure if I'll actually 'enjoy' it as much. I know the friend who was going to come and take the photo-op pictures can't come out on the 30th and the 31st wouldn't be worth if for them ... so I'm kind of stuck for an idea on the pics. 

I would rather cancel than have it on the 30th ... yes, I know that would be really stupid on my part. But, there are enough people around who know I put out a big display that if I cancelled it ... people would take notice (put a sign up at the driveway saying it was cancelled due to the HOA and post a phone number/email addy for complaints). Granted, I doubt it would be enough to get people to show up and complain at the next meeting ... but how else would I get my neighbors involved?

Yes, I have 'battled' with my HOA over more important things than moving a holiday and it didn't go very well. Even with "help" from our Attorney General's office ... it still ended poorly for me.

BTW ... I'm not even sure the HOA is going to let everyone know that they changed it to the 30th. Out of 400+ homes ... only about 15 people showed up to the meeting! We will be posting fliers in about 2 weeks if nothing "official" is given to the home owners.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

both nights---:finger: them, i hate people who think they can change the date on halloween --i dont seeing them doing it for chirstmas


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

HOA cannot over rule your township. i would go really big on the 31st. even call the news out to your house on the 31st.

This is why i dont ever want to live somewhere where they can tell me what to do and when to do it on the properity i own


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I really liked the idea of advertising for the 30th and bringing lots of ToTs into your community. That would be effective even if you decide NOT to have your display. The Tots from outside would never know the difference.

I am curious, how many ToTs from outside your community usually come? Sounds like you live kind of out there. If you don't get many from outside your community this sounds like a lot of fuss over nothing. I totally disagree with what the HOA is doing. But don't give yourself a stress related coronary over it. Do what makes you feel good on the inside. If it's seeing the children enjoy your haunt, let them.


----------



## annowijk (Oct 6, 2010)

Both nights! I remember as a kid there was this one house in the neighborhood that went all out - I would be excited for weeks just to see what that one house was going to do that year! My dad and I would go back year after year and it would be the highlight of the night year after year! Who knows - maybe there is a future haunter that is looking forward to seeing your haunt as we type? Do it for the kids, the HOAs are fools.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Both. Phukkem.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I voted for both, but there is merit to heavily advertising your haunt for the 30th will defeat what the HOA was trying to do to limit kids from outside the neighbor hood. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Maybe NOT at ALL now!*

OK ... so I've been trying to decide on what to do and it was going to be for 2 Nights. I was going to start the setup of my display on the 25th and have it up for 1 week.

I've been working in my garage for the past few weeks on the larger props so I've had to keep the car out in the driveway. This morning ... Mrs calls me and asks "have you been in my car looking for somethin"?

Somebody got in her car last night ... but we don't keep anything of value in the vehicles (my truck was locked, her car wasn't). WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I'm not sure I want to have all my display set up for any length of time ... I KNOW some a$$ would take something (or destroy it) just for fun! I also KNOW that if anything happened to my photo-op piece ... that would be the end of my having a yard display ... EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

IMU said:


> OK ... so I've been trying to decide on what to do and it was going to be for 2 Nights. I was going to start the setup of my display on the 25th and have it up for 1 week.
> 
> I've been working in my garage for the past few weeks on the larger props so I've had to keep the car out in the driveway. This morning ... Mrs calls me and asks "have you been in my car looking for somethin"?
> 
> ...


I know you are very upset and probably a little paranoid at this point, but try to remember that teenagers are stupid. They will get into to things and do things that **** the rest of society off. Unfortunately, this is to be expected. Don't let them get to you. Plan for them and try to work around what they may do to your display. That's the only advice I can give you at the moment. You're not alone. I get very little sleep this time of the year because I am always paranoid and wake up at the least little thing.

Make sure you spend a lot of time visibly walking through your yard, and maybe setup a few security lights. You can get the motion activated lights at Wal-Mart for pretty cheap. Just get a cheap extension cord, cut the end, then wire it to the lights. Set these up all around your yard. It helps discourage people from messing with your yard.

While hanging out in the yard, take notice of kids walking close by. I always try to engage any older kids I see and make them feel included or involved with my display. I'll ask them for advice and have them critique my setup. They are usually very enthusiastic and it usually dissuades any would be pranksters.

Once again, sorry to here about your situation. Hope things turn out ok for you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That just bites, IMU. It was probably an entirely random, opportunistic thing, but it still gets you mad. And that's the main reason I refuse to set up the bulk of our yard display until the day of Halloween, with breakdown immediately after. I've heard too many stories of pieces being stolen or damaged.

Jaybo's advice about the motion-activated lights is worth considering if you plan to set up ahead of time. The other thing you might consider is to have some of your pieces on display prior to Halloween but out of reach - standing in front of windows, for example.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Definitely both nighs especially the 31st screw them. Put up flyer's in town and bring people in just to see your house display. Explain the situation.


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

I like hpropmans idea about the fliers. Mabey even a few large signs similar to garage sale signs with the address and dates... I think you should do Both nites, definetly. Don't make the public suffer because of your HOA...HAUNT ON!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

IMU said:


> Now I'm not sure I want to have all my display set up for any length of time ... I KNOW some a$$ would take something (or destroy it) just for fun! I also KNOW that if anything happened to my photo-op piece ... that would be the end of my having a yard display ... EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:jol:Hey, I know how you feel! I grew up in the rural area so moving into "town" ruined my life for a while. Now I wire all my stuff so it is hard to remove without wire cutters and work and anything you can get to easily I "pepper up" with a good dose of cayenne pepper. I just have to remember to hose my display down before I disassemble and to wear gloves. I figure if the little creeps are going to steal my stuff, they are going to get burns in places that they never even imagined. So far it has worked. After the first few years of stolen pumpkins and the occasional prop I guess the pepper won out. Who knows, maybe the scum-bags think my stuff is cursed. I hope, I hope. Plus my nice stuff just goes out Halloween night and comes in before I go to sleep each night. Kinda of sucks but I figure the good little TOT's get a lot from the display that is worth a little extra time. :jol:


----------

